
Software Developer Resume Anti-Patterns - mikeriess
https://medium.com/@mhriess/software-developer-resume-anti-patterns-4e906f2314cd#.w19qm8u6k
======
dudul
This article could also be published under "Job description anti-patterns".

Technology bingo, check Soft skills boiler plate, check Culture fit/company
values nonsense, check

~~~
mikeriess
Absolutely. There's room for a complementary article critiquing all the same
issues with most job descriptions.

